# Book Beanie, lap log, book seat or ????



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm looking for a gift form someone and wanted to get something to hold up her Kindle (in an Amazon lighted cover). The pyramid stule seems too limiting but I found these and wondering if anyone has any experience with any of these?

http://stores.bookbeanie.com/StoreFront.bok
http://www.thelaplog.com/
http://www.thebookseat.com/

thanks.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Marie, I don't have any of those, but I do have a Peeramid and I really like it.  What don't you like about the Peeramid?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Marie, I don't have any of those, but I do have a Peeramid and I really like it. What don't you like about the Peeramid?


It doesn't look as flexible as these and looks bigger but I am open to considering it if it works well and isn't too big. I think the first 2 links are smaller and more flexible than the last one (the Book Seat). I think the Book Beanie is the smallest. I think she would use it on a table in addition to on her lap. Does the Peeramid let you change the angle the book is at?

Thanks.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

I love the Book Beanie!  It is so cute.  I like that it looks like its smiling!


----------



## Alan Ryker (Feb 18, 2011)

I have to agree that that book beanie is super cute.

I use a photo easel I got at walmart for $3. It sits really well on the arm of my chair, which is wide and flat. But it only holds my kindle at 1 angle, which is luckily one that works for me.

Since it's a gift and you want something flexible...

So why did I write this? Hmmm.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> I love the Book Beanie! It is so cute. I like that it looks like its smiling!


  It does look friendly doesn't it?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I thought the Book Beanie was adorable.  

A normal book stand wouldn't work for her lap and the table.  I think she would use it on her lap more.  She is finding the lighted cover heavy but doesn't want to switch to a different one.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

That book beanie is a great idea and you could easily make one if you wanted it in a fabric they don't have.

Alan, I don't know why you said that.  LOL!


----------



## Alan Ryker (Feb 18, 2011)

BlondeStylus said:


> That book beanie is a great idea and you could easily make one if you wanted it in a fabric they don't have.
> 
> Alan, I don't know why you said that. LOL!


Sometimes I figure my thought process will work itself out by the end of the reply, and then it doesn't, and then I hit "post" anyway!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I ordered a Book Beanie so hopefully I can try it out and post more info about this and how it works. It ships from the seller but I ordered through Amazon. It wasn't eligible for free shipping but shipping was only $2.

I checked Etsy and found 2 sellers that sell something that might work if the Book Beanie doesn't.

This looks big in the photo but from the actual dimensions it would be a nice size.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/64897017/padded-ipad-or-book-holder-for-your-lap?ref=sr_gallery_33&ga_search_query=book+stand&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade

And this pyramid style but it looks smaller than the other pyramid and reasonably priced:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/70870590/blue-cloud-book-pillow-and-stand?ref=sr_gallery_19&ga_search_query=book+stand&ga_page=5&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

maries,
Of all the ones you provided links for, I like the BookBeanie the best!  it is really cute but also looks to be best suited for the Kindle.  I like that it's small and lightweight and flexible - I think you could really use it anywhere.  I thought it would be great for long plane rides, where you sometimes have to hold your arms at a strange angle due to seatmates or the configuration of the seat.  I bet the BookBeanie would solve that problem.
Let us know what you think of it.  I have bookmarked that one to re-visit after your review.
Lilith


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

I like the idea of the bookbeanie


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I just looked at the Book Beanie site. What a great idea.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Alice Coyl said:


> I just looked at the Book Beanie site. What a great idea.


Keep thinking!  With your talent just imagine what you could do? I'd like a smaller version for my iphone. I would need one for home and work.  I bet my boss would like one too for her desk. Reader Beanies, Phone Beanies........

I'm anxious to test it out.


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

I like the Book Beanie idea a lot.  Let us know how it works out!


----------



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

Another alternative to holding a Kindle is found at:

www.ezegrip.com

I think the Book Beanie is adorable and would make for a great combination with the ezegrip when you find yourself needing a slimmer profile, i.e., on a plane, at the beach, etc.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I ordered some beans and am planning on working on a "Techo Beanie" which would come in three sizes...small for phone or iPod, medium for Kindle or other ereaders, large for DX or IPad. I could offer it to members at a nice discounted price. Materials are the largest part of the cost but I figure I could offer it for a good price plus shipping depending on the size. Once I make one up, I can calculate the cost per size and offer them here. Any ideas to type of material would be appreciated. Since I'm sure this product would be used a lot, I thought a tough material like a nice soft denim would be good. I don't believe a designer fabric would hold up as well but that is an option. I made a small denim bag to test it out and it feels really nice. With the denim and beans being washable, it could be tossed in the washer (cold water for the beans) and line dried. If anyone has any other ideas to material suggestions, let me know. If someone wanted their name or something else embroideried on the side, I could add that for $5 additional.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

My kids have a small cylinder bean bag pillow that works great for propping my Kindle on my lap when reading on the couch. You can find those pillows at any store cheap.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Alice Coyl said:


> I ordered some beans and am planning on working on a "Techo Beanie" which would come in three sizes...small for phone or iPod, medium for Kindle or other ereaders, large for DX or IPad. I could offer it to members at a nice discounted price. Materials are the largest part of the cost but I figure I could offer it for a good price plus shipping depending on the size. Once I make one up, I can calculate the cost per size and offer them here. Any ideas to type of material would be appreciated. Since I'm sure this product would be used a lot, I thought a tough material like a nice soft denim would be good. I don't believe a designer fabric would hold up as well but that is an option. I made a small denim bag to test it out and it feels really nice. With the denim and beans being washable, it could be tossed in the washer (cold water for the beans) and line dried. If anyone has any other ideas to material suggestions, let me know. If someone wanted their name or something else embroideried on the side, I could add that for $5 additional.


How exciting! That would be great esp to have it personalized! I think a denim or a microsuede would be nice. I'm not sure how often it would need to be washed esp if a darker color but that is a nice option. So a fabric that wouldn't wrinkle if washed and line dried.

I expect to get the Book Beanie this week so I will report what I think. I would like something for reading for me and for my iphone so I will be anxious to see photos.

Thanks!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Alice Coyl said:


> I ordered some beans and am planning on working on a "Techo Beanie" which would come in three sizes...small for phone or iPod, medium for Kindle or other ereaders, large for DX or IPad. I could offer it to members at a nice discounted price. Materials are the largest part of the cost but I figure I could offer it for a good price plus shipping depending on the size. Once I make one up, I can calculate the cost per size and offer them here. Any ideas to type of material would be appreciated. Since I'm sure this product would be used a lot, I thought a tough material like a nice soft denim would be good. I don't believe a designer fabric would hold up as well but that is an option. I made a small denim bag to test it out and it feels really nice. With the denim and beans being washable, it could be tossed in the washer (cold water for the beans) and line dried. If anyone has any other ideas to material suggestions, let me know. If someone wanted their name or something else embroideried on the side, I could add that for $5 additional.


I'm interested!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

laurie_lu said:


> My kids have a small cylinder bean bag pillow that works great for propping my Kindle on my lap when reading on the couch. You can find those pillows at any store cheap.


Yep - that's what I use too - have them in the living room and in the bedroom. Actually I had them before the Kindle. They work great - very squishable to get the right angle for however you're sitting/reclining/whatever.

Of the 3 posted though, I like the Book Beanie the best.


----------

